# Komodo Dragons



## thebballer72 (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where i might be able to purchase a Komodo Dragon for my ranch??? Thank you.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

what do u need one for


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think they're protected by CITES (Index I), so I think that means that they're not available unless captive bred (and not traded internationally at all)...and with the rarity of that event even in zoos, I doubt they'll make their way into the hands of private citizens any time soon.


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

they will kill any animals on that ranch too


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Darn straight...and they will eat toes, too...

Sincerely,

Phil Bronstein


----------



## thebballer72 (Nov 2, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Darn straight...and they will eat toes, too...
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Phil Bronstein


Well i dont have any cows or livestock currently on the Ranch but there is a large population of deer on the property eating my crops and i figured the Dragons would fix my problem. Do you know anyway around the laws I have all neccassary funds. If not komodo do you recommend any other animal?


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

i recoment a rifle, both would break the law but solve ur problem, plus u have food


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where is this ranch, exactly? I don't think anything large and reptilian would be a good choice in many temperate areas anyway...

How about some deer hunts? Are they at all protected against being hunted by private landowners on their own land where you are?


----------



## thebballer72 (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love nothing more than to hunt them down, but im only at the ranch a few months out of the year thus too many deer not enuff time


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe rent it out to hunters in the offseason if that is legal in your area?

As for how to skirt the laws to get a Komodo, I honestly have no idea, but I do know that consequences are very severe to anyone caught with one without the proper papers...and I don't think anyone in the States or U.K. will be able to get the proper paperwork.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

go to your nearest doggie groomer and get a sack of dog fur, go 1 time per month and throw it around your area you need protected.
oh and it wouldn't hurt to urinate out there too.

atleast thats how they protect are potent BC crops.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Komodo Dragons









I would just get pack of crazy dogs to attack the deer


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You're joking right? One, you won't be able to obtain a Komodo dragon as they are endangered species and can cause quite some damage. Two, you can't just let loose an exotic animal, especially the largest lizard in the world, on your ranch for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why dont ya just get a T-Rex while your at it???


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why dont ya just get a T-Rex while your at it???












Cant you see the sign outside....

"BEWARE OF KOMODO DRAGON"


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol....

"Komodo Dragon Crossing"


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you guys get the google ads at the bottom of the page? My middle one says...

Baby komodo dragons
Looking for Baby komodo dragons? Find exactly what you want today. 
stores.eBay.com








So apparently check out Ebay.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im sure rbp4life has already checked that out!? but hey, its ebay- ya never know? haha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I looked too, how could I resist. Its the place to go if you want a komodo dragon beanie baby.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dude I found a place that sells komodo dragons!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ask yourstate DNR for special depredation permits and get some hunters together.....

V. komodensis is not a species you can purchase for thereason statedearlier (CITES I) and for thefact thatevery komodensis belongs to Indonesia....even the offspring we have produced in our zoos from their "gifts" the adults that were entrusted to our care......

Then there is the turning crap loose to control deer....I sincerely hope that was in all reality a joke.....

View attachment 125213


----------

